# Vote for Louis please?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I submitted Louis in the latest Fetching Tags contest! 

Could you guys please go to the Fetching Tags facebook page and vote for him by clicking 'like' on his picture? He's the little white fuzzy celery thief (yea yea, these were pre-raw days)...and pardon his adolescent puppy fuzz :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I didnt see him!!:frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't see him either!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Reposted! This is the pic:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried just now and couldn't find him. Maybe you can post it again.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I just tried too, and went back ages but couldn't find it. Try again!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AHHH...I may have figured it out....Sophie, I think because of it getting posted from your iPhone it isnt posting it ON their page, instead its showing that it is in your albums.......try reposting to their page and see if it'll work!:smile:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yea, I just figured it out too! I reposted it...thanks Abi, I thought it had something to do with my privacy settings too!

Wow, I fail :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh good! I just liked him..............


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Liked him!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I am new to this whole facebook thing, but when I click on his picture I can't find anything that says 'like' to click on and vote for him. So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I think you have to 'like' the fetching tags page first (blue button at the top of their page) before you can 'like' any of the pics


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done.......


----------

